# To use rackmount or not to use?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can get a really nice rackmount unit for free however there are no shelves included. After doing a search it seems that most shelves particularly the ones rated for 150lb loads are pricy (around $65 each plus shipping) I think I can build a shelving unit for much less as i would need to have two of the 150lb shelves and two for the other components .


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would build one Tony - my rack is by no means a beauty, but it more than serves the purpose and it cost me less than $100 in parts.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, Im thinking the same. Im going to be ripping down a wall in my theater later this month and I want to build a place into the wall for my stuff. Im not sure how much I can move right away given I would have to buy new speaker wire and re run everything. But at least if I have the rack built I can start. I really want the accessibility from behind so this will be really nice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are going to be doing that yourself, you are more than capable of building a rack Tony. I would definitely go that route.

How much speaker wire are you thinking you need?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I prefer using 12awg for my mains and 14awg for my surrounds . I would need to pull new wire for my mains only as I think the rest of the lines should still reach "if" I can pull them back. I think I would need about 60ft of 12awg. Thankfully my 35' HDMI cable is plenty long.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I say build it!

I used to have a rack and it was ok... In my new house I built a couple of equipment racks out of Oak plywood and threaded steel rods. I drilled a hole in each corner of each shelve and then ran the threaded rod through following with a washer and nut. I determined the height of each shelf and took a piece of aluminum tubing and ran that on the threaded rod followed by a nut and then a washer. I think it came out real nice and was pretty in expensive to make.


----------

